# Weekly challenge 5/5 - 5/11  Spring Fever!



## SquarePeg (May 5, 2018)

For this week’s challenge, post photos of signs of Spring.  Flowers, trees, animals, birds, grass, road construction, pollen, sports, kids at play... what signs of spring are in your area?


----------



## snowbear (May 5, 2018)

Darn - we had Spring on Monday and Tuesday; we're into full-blown Summer, now (90 degrees).


----------



## gk fotografie (May 5, 2018)




----------



## smoke665 (May 5, 2018)

We have apples!!!!! Silly I guess to be excited over apples on our trees, but we've been barren for two years straight. One year I pruned them a little hard, then added fertilizer, so basically all I got was leaves and branches, and one year they were covered in blooms, when a hard freeze hit. 




apples05052018_910.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr




apples05052018_903.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## fishing4sanity (May 5, 2018)

Some of the signs of spring around here are baby ducks, baby calves and baby ....... onions? Okay, so the onions kind of lost the cuteness factor of the ducks and calves, but they're certainly a sign of spring around here.


----------



## gk fotografie (May 6, 2018)




----------



## KHarmon1971 (May 6, 2018)

Took this picture of my son pitching in a game recently.  This is his senior year.  Going to miss these days like crazy.


----------



## snowbear (May 6, 2018)

Flowers and Morris Dancers (well, sure, why not?).




DSC_1514.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




DSC_1517.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL (May 6, 2018)

With the lensbaby twist 60




Dogwood by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (May 6, 2018)

New grass growing over winter's deadfall.


----------



## zulu42 (May 6, 2018)

fishing4sanity said:


> Some of the signs of spring around here are baby ducks, baby calves and baby ....... onions? Okay, so the onions kind of lost the cuteness factor of the ducks and calves, but they're certainly a sign of spring around here.
> View attachment 157461 View attachment 157462 View attachment 157463




Awwwwwww.....   

wook at the widdle baby onyums.


----------



## smoke665 (May 6, 2018)

fishing4sanity said:


> baby ....... onions? Okay, so the onions kind of lost the cuteness factor



Considering the price of corn the last couple years, we may have to start looking at alternatives


----------



## fishing4sanity (May 6, 2018)

The killdeer come back in early spring. When mom starts doing this 'wounded' dance to lure you away it's a for-sure sign that spring is here and there's a nest nearby.


 
Looks like these two had just hatched and one to go.


 
By the time I finished this morning's irrigation run and came back, the nest was three for three.


----------



## Peeb (May 6, 2018)

1.  New growth:




And, as this shot beautifully illustrates, the return of Peeb's un-mowed lawn...


----------



## Jeff G (May 6, 2018)

With spring comes little critters.

First up are a few Aphids on a Dandelion bud.




Aphids by Jeff Goff, on Flickr

Next up is a Crane Fly who really wanted to come inside the house.




Crane Fly by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (May 7, 2018)

Samsung S8+. Not much time to shoot between soccer games, lawn clean up, church, and laundry.


----------



## gk fotografie (May 7, 2018)




----------



## CherylL (May 7, 2018)

With the 85mm




Dogwood 2 by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## fishing4sanity (May 8, 2018)

I went back to the killdeer nest yesterday hoping to get a pic of those little puff balls running around on those long skinny legs. If you've ever seen young killdeer you know what I'm talking about. Well, one day after they hatched and they're up and gone, no where to be found. By  contrast these baby robins hatched one day earlier, Saturday, but I don't think they'll be leaving the nest for awhile. 
Robins just after hatching and two days later


----------



## gk fotografie (May 8, 2018)

CherylL said:


> With the 85mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice and very serene, I think it would do well (in large format) in the meeting room of a company.

Gerard


----------



## gk fotografie (May 8, 2018)




----------



## zulu42 (May 8, 2018)

gk fotografie said:


>



Very nice and very serene, I think it would do well (in large format) in the meeting room of acompany.

Zac


----------



## CherylL (May 8, 2018)

gk fotografie said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > With the 85mm
> ...



Awww Thanks Gerard


----------



## CherylL (May 8, 2018)

Back to the lensbaby twist 60




Peony bud by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL (May 8, 2018)

Bridal Veil Spirea by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## photoflyer (May 8, 2018)

From my office a few weeks ago.


----------



## zulu42 (May 8, 2018)

Garden pinwheel


----------



## gk fotografie (May 9, 2018)

_This is my idea of spring fever: flowers and a bird_

I saw this exclusive earstuds with diamonds and emeralds in the shape of a flower and a golden brooch, with diamonds and rubies/sapphires in the shape of a young bird, at an exhibition.
I'm especially fascinated  by the gemstones and craftsmanship of the goldsmith who made it.
Things like this make me happy, like Spring and Summer do. Although it's probably more of a feeling.

Due to my wife's profession, from the moment I opened my photostudio in 1981, I've also been active in designing and making jewelry. At the end of the 1980s I found just enough time to study and become a certified jeweler.
It explains my interest and also why I'm getting more and more interested in turning my attention to gems and jewelery again. After so many years of photography, I'm slowly becoming less inclined to continue in that direction.


----------



## gk fotografie (May 10, 2018)

(and here's my last for this week)


----------



## zulu42 (May 10, 2018)

gk fotografie said:


> _This is my idea of spring fever: flowers and a bird_
> 
> I saw this exclusive earstuds with diamonds and emeralds in the shape of a flower and a golden brooch, with diamonds and rubies/sapphires in the shape of a young bird, at an exhibition.
> I'm especially fascinated  by the gemstones and craftsmanship of the goldsmith who made it.
> ...



Gk, in looking at your photography, I can absolutely see shape and design sensibilities that would be common with jewelry design. I hope to see some of your work.


----------



## SquarePeg (May 10, 2018)

Hi all!  Been too busy to post but have been shooting a ton.  Spring = softball season for me.  Here’s a shot of THE COOLEST kid on the team.


----------



## SquarePeg (May 10, 2018)

And a few with my new favorite flower lens, the Lensbaby Velvet 56.  





[url=https://flic.kr/p/25VL7LC]
	
[/url]


----------



## Fujidave (May 10, 2018)

Someone told me I`d like the JJC extension tubes, they were wrong.  I totally love em, Sooc X-T20 + XF 18-55mm today.


----------



## otherprof (May 10, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> For this week’s challenge, post photos of signs of Spring.  Flowers, trees, animals, birds, grass, road construction, pollen, sports, kids at play... what signs of spring are in your area?


I took this yesterday, with my iPhone 7+.  It is part of a challenge I set for myself. Almost every day I do the NY Times Crossword sitting on a particular bench in Park La Brea, which is a gated community in L.A. - hence the fence in the picture. I've been trying to take different and interesting shots each day from the same bench with the same phone. The results are mixed, but I think I am learning to see shots better - the same effect as the weekly challenge has on me.


----------



## otherprof (May 10, 2018)

Sunny-side-up!


----------



## fishing4sanity (May 11, 2018)

On the dry side of Washington, where I live,  the wildflowers have a pretty short season, then it's only the ones in the yard. Here's a pic of wild balsamroot and some yard flowers.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 11, 2018)




----------



## photoflyer (May 11, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Hi all! Been too busy to post but have been shooting a ton. Spring = softball season for me. Here’s a shot of THE COOLEST kid on the team.



Love it.  And the flower pics are like impressionist photography.


----------



## SquarePeg (May 11, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 157652



Wow is that the 80?  Drool...



photoflyer said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all! Been too busy to post but have been shooting a ton. Spring = softball season for me. Here’s a shot of THE COOLEST kid on the team.
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## jcdeboever (May 11, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 157652
> ...


Yes, hand held, windy, and caffeine shake. Heavy crop too, with 1.4 TC. You'll see every blemish one has if you use it for portraits. Most of the shots I took in Florida were with this lens. In some ways, it makes the other Fuji glass appear average, it's that good.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 18, 2018)




----------

